# The phone switch tango - anyone know how to do it?



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm needing to replace my Droid X and I've got an idea to do it with. I've seen it done elsewhere but can't find the particulars and am hoping someone here can help out.

Word has started to leak out that VZW may drop the Thunderbolt to free for new lines around the 7th or later in August to help clear inventory. My Droid X is starting to have screen problems and I have had horrid experiences with the refurb program. Here's what I'm thinking:

1. Add a line to the family plan, take the TBolt.
2. Leave the Tbolt on the new line for a few days, then move it to my line (replacing the X).
3. Put my wife's old flip phone on the third line, dropping the data package.

This will leave the new line staggered with my line by about a year, effectively giving me the option of an annual upgrade. Does anyone know how long the TBolt would have to stay on the new line? Has VZW put blocks in place to keep this type of thing from happening?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## TreyM (Jun 9, 2011)

Nope, it can totally be done. And a verizon rep actually recommended I do it.


----------



## Kirbnite (Jun 14, 2011)

No need to wait. And a matter of fact, you can just after activation, process an esn change via My Verizon

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes it can be done the same moment you buy the new phone..


----------

